# Best trainers for gym



## yeue101 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello everyone 

So i am in 2 minds on which new trainers to get for the gym

So first we have to reeboks wich are more like running trainers and have nice 'massage memory foam souls' which are nice but i heard stuff like this is no good for weight training.









Secondly we have the GUL trainers that are completely flat and are kinda like been barefoot and i heard these are better for weight training.









I am not sure which the go for as i do 30mins cardio every session and maybe the GUL ones will hurt my feet on cardio and they are meant for water sports , but are good because its like being bare foot but then the reeboks will be better for cardio but im guessing not so for weight training.

Thanks guys


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I wouldn't wear either as they both look fu**ing awful

Hope that helps :thumb


----------



## yeue101 (Aug 5, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> I wouldn't wear either as they both look fu**ing awful
> 
> Hope that helps :thumb


 Knew somone was going to say this lol , i dont go to the gym to look nice i go to train ...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Are these the only two pairs your shoplifter can get for you? Surely there is a better choice.

If you MUST choose, I'd go with the Reeboks.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Gym trainers


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah my advice to OP would be to not buy creps from sportsdirect


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

yeue101 said:


> Knew somone was going to say this lol , i dont go to the gym to look nice i go to train ...


 And I knew that would be your response.

You can go to the gym to train and still look reasonable. No need to train looking like a w**ker!

FYI I've found that the most comfortable trainers for training, cardio etc are Nike huarache ultras


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Abc987 said:


> And I knew that would be your response.
> 
> You can go to the gym to train and still look reasonable. No need to train looking like a w**ker!
> 
> FYI I've found that the most comfortable trainers for training, cardio etc are Nike huarache ultras


 Second that on huarache ultras why I've brought so many pairs.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I got some of these for the gym

https://www.amazon.co.uk/VIVOBAREFOOT-Womens-Primus-Running-Trainer/dp/B06XCQ5B75/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=barefoot&qid=1556046601&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

I do think they are a bit over priced for what they are and a cheaper water shoe I suspect would be similar. I am however happy with them. I have done squats/deadlifts in my socks before so this is similar and means I don't need to fanny about taking my shoes off.

They are fine for cardio, you do feel the floor more but I wouldn't say it hurts. Some say they are meant to be better on the knees as you are more careful how you place your feet and the calves take some of the impact rather than the knees. But I don't run. If I use a treadmill I set it to a high incline and walk or use the stairmaster.


----------



## Toby Lerone (Apr 4, 2019)

Get crossfit trainers they are designed for weightlifting and cardio. I use nike metcons as they look the part and have a stable flat bottom. Bit of a compromise on running due to heel slip tho


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Go oldschool OP:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I run in running trainers and lift weights in converse


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Nike Metcon for a balance, or get specific shoes. I have Nike running shoes for cardio/knobbing about in the gym and Adidas Powerlift for proper lifting.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Trainers make no difference to weightlifting unless your competing for WSM or competition level where maybe it might just make a tad of a difference. People talk a lot of shite at times and a sucker for marketing . Any pair will do.

There are only a few exercise where you actually put a lot of pressure on your feet, deads, squats. Rest you could do in your bare feet.

Only difference is a good pair will last longer, so reason enough to buy them not certainly not as a lifting aid.

People looks for all sorts of aids rather than focus on the overwhelming primary factors like training and diet


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> Trainers make no difference to weightlifting unless your competing for WSM or competition level where maybe it might just make a tad of a difference. People talk a lot of shite at times and a sucker for marketing . Any pair will do.
> 
> There are only a few exercise where you actually put a lot of pressure on your feet, deads, squats. Rest you could do in your bare feet.
> 
> ...


 Take it you've never tried squatting in a pair of road running trainers?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> Go oldschool OP:


 Strangely and fcking ridiculous, it's surprising how many mongs pay £25 for abysmal footwear like these and Dunlop green flash in at attempt to look trendy, when in fact they need a slap for wearing them. Disgusting trend.

Back to OP, Asics or New Balance for me. I like to run at the gym as well.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Denied said:


> Take it you've never tried squatting in a pair of road running trainers?


 Never once in near 30 years of lifting thought my trainers as holding me back in the gym. Only consideration I'd ever give it if it's worn out on one side of the heal so forces your ankle to be angled. Never heard a BB talk about them for that matter either (unless he's trying to flog something)

I train in bare nutsack if get away with it . :lol:

Don't get me wrong, when running decent shows help but more to prevent injury however for the actual distant lifters run, any decent pair will do.

What people need to remember is that before global brand like Reebok, Nike started pushing this, concept, one ever mentioned it in gyms, chat rooms, magazines decades ago.

There only thing the deemed necessary was 70s wrist and forehead sweat bands because somehow you might drop the bar on your face if your palms got too sweaty.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

nike metcon for me but I lift heavy barefoot wherever possible.

on another vein, how many people do you see in the gym these days sticking on their addidas powerlift or whatever lifting shoe and then deadlifting or squatting 20kg ! pointless.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> Trainers make no difference to weightlifting unless your competing for WSM or competition level where maybe it might just make a tad of a difference. People talk a lot of shite at times and a sucker for marketing . Any pair will do.
> 
> There are only a few exercise where you actually put a lot of pressure on your feet, deads, squats. Rest you could do in your bare feet.
> 
> ...


 I don't like using trainers for squats/dead as I don't feel stable. It's more for safety of my back/knees than for performance.


----------



## Fongtu (Apr 13, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> nike metcon for me but I lift heavy barefoot wherever possible.
> 
> on another vein, how many people do you see in the gym these days sticking on their addidas powerlift or whatever lifting shoe and then deadlifting or squatting 20kg ! pointless.


 All the gear, no idea. Seeing this so much more recently, lads spending 20 minutes putting on every strap, shin protector and belt they can find, to then squat 60kg for 3 and rest for 10 minutes


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Fongtu said:


> All the gear, no idea. Seeing this so much more recently, lads spending 20 minutes putting on every strap, shin protector and belt they can find, to then squat 60kg for 3 and rest for 10 minutes


 I know I watch all these lads clip clopping about in their lifting in shoes when they haven't even learnt to lift yet. Don't get me started on guys wearing straps and belts to do 10kg dumbbell curls, whilsts sipping their BCAA's


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

I wear slip ons brown trackies and a purple grandad shirt .

As for the ops trainers I'd father walk around with a nail in my shoe than wear those


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> nike metcon for me but I lift heavy barefoot wherever possible.
> 
> on another vein, how many people do you see in the gym these days sticking on their addidas powerlift or whatever lifting shoe and then deadlifting or squatting 20kg ! pointless.


 I wear squat shoes, Adidas ones for that matter. I wear them for the heel to shift the emphasis more into my quads and allows me to keep my form better in the lower squat(tight hamstrings).

I do squat 20kg....on my first set.


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

Just out of curiosity what weight for a squat is acceptable to be wearing heels? Hope I'm not one of those knobs you're on about?



Mayzini said:


> I know I watch all these lads clip clopping about in their lifting in shoes when they haven't even learnt to lift yet. Don't get me started on guys wearing straps and belts to do 10kg dumbbell curls, whilsts sipping their BCAA's





Fongtu said:


> All the gear, no idea. Seeing this so much more recently, lads spending 20 minutes putting on every strap, shin protector and belt they can find, to then squat 60kg for 3 and rest for 10 minutes


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I wear squat shoes, Adidas ones for that matter. I wear them for the heel to shift the emphasis more into my quads and allows me to keep my form better in the lower squat(tight hamstrings).
> 
> I do squat 20kg....on my first set.


 ha ha you exactly the type I am talking about, all that pressing 80kg plus above your head etc etc lightweight lol

I should add the shoes etc for experienced lifters shifting serious weights per bodyweight I see the benefit my grate is the guys doing curls in them !


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lancs_lad said:


> Just out of curiosity what weight for a squat is acceptable to be wearing heels? Hope I'm not one of those knobs you're on about?


 Ha, I just think that if it makes the squat more comfortable then why not. I've only recently started wearing them after 25yrs of forcing myself into full squat even though it felt so wrong.

If folk want numbers, I'm recovering from knee injury so 180kg x 9 the other week.

140 x 12 for 3 sets.

Pre injury 140kg x 15 for 3 sets

Max age 22 240kg ATG for triple.

Had back issues since mid 20's so I just be back aware and squat when I can.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> ha ha you exactly the type I am talking about, all that pressing 80kg plus above your head etc etc lightweight lol
> 
> I should add the shoes etc for experienced lifters shifting serious weights per bodyweight I see the benefit my grate is the guys doing curls in them !


 [email protected] 80kg plus overhead.

I actually only put mine on to squat, I take them off as soon as I am finished squatting and do other exercises in my trainers.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Never once in near 30 years of lifting thought my trainers as holding me back in the gym. Only consideration I'd ever give it if it's worn out on one side of the heal so forces your ankle to be angled. Never heard a BB talk about them for that matter either (unless he's trying to flog something)
> 
> I train in bare nutsack if get away with it . :lol:
> 
> ...


 I would squat 180kg barefoot or in powerlifting Adidas squat shoes. No way would I attempt it in Nike AirMax it other cushioned running trainers. So yes I feel inadequate footwear would hold me back there. Likewise I wouldn't run 10 mile in converse trainers or powerlifting shoes as my time and performance would be much slower and the risk of injury much higher so again yes shoes would hold you back


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

lancs_lad said:


> Just out of curiosity what weight for a squat is acceptable to be wearing heels? Hope I'm not one of those knobs you're on about?


 I don't think there is a weight that is acceptable as such, its more of an experience thing, and I guess if your wearing them for the right lifts it will help in learning correct form providing your being taught the correct form in the first place. personally a plate under the heel can serve the same purpose. to be fair people buy them without knowing what they are really for, whether they are hip dominant or not or whether in time they will potentially hinder their lifts or not. If not many elite power lifters if any really wear them so are they really necessary.

I should have been clearer, its people wearing them as a general gym shoe, doing curls in them, bench presses and the like. Same as belts why do people feel the need to wear a lifting belt to be doing presses and curls etc, all you do is weaken your core muscles. Understandable if you have a lower back issue perhaps but these are few and far between.

you will have me started on gloves next !


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> [email protected] 80kg plus overhead.
> 
> I actually only put mine on to squat, I take them off as soon as I am finished squatting and do other exercises in my trainers.


 what are you pressing these days, from memory it was pretty decent numbers for reps ?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I am also only saying all this as I cant really squat decent numbers, any more due to knee and lower back issues, and jealous of all that can !! lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> I should have been clearer, its people wearing them as a general gym shoe, doing curls in them, bench presses and the like. Same as belts why do people feel the need to wear a lifting belt to be doing presses and curls etc, all you do is weaken your core muscles. Understandable if you have a lower back issue perhaps but these are few and far between.


 Although I have lower back issues, I never wear a belt anymore.



Mayzini said:


> you will have me started on gloves next !


 Gloves....I do wear them but only on dips. There is no knurling on the dips bar so I feel my hands slip hence using gloves. At no other time do I wear gloves.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> what are you pressing these days, from memory it was pretty decent numbers for reps ?


 Still not managed 140kg. 130kg for double but just can't get 140kg.

The problem is that I won't drop chest to improve shoulders nor vice versa so if I hit one hard, the other has to be lighter.

I did have a play with the dumbells for the first time in years and did 50kg for 8, no spotter. This was after doing some behind neck presses with 100kg(I rarely do them as I am actually pushing against the wrong groove. Awful).


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> Never once in near 30 years of lifting thought my trainers as holding me back in the gym. Only consideration I'd ever give it if it's worn out on one side of the heal so forces your ankle to be angled. Never heard a BB talk about them for that matter either (unless he's trying to flog something)
> 
> I train in bare nutsack if get away with it . :lol:
> 
> ...


 I see where you're coming from and agree, no point wearing a pair of lifting shoes for squats and deads but at the same time, you don't want an inch of soft foam under your heals when doing them. On the flip side, running long distance, you need that soft cushion, wouldn't last long running in a pair of olly lifters.

Back to the ops question, innov8 f lite range, for general gym wear. Like the Reebok m cons, already mentioned, suitable for all gym needs.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lancs_lad said:


> Just out of curiosity what weight for a squat is acceptable to be wearing heels? Hope I'm not one of those knobs you're on about?


 Would assume the standard round here, would be, 100kg bench, for reps and sets, before wearing lifting shoes and belt :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Denied said:


> Would assume the standard round here, would be, 140kg bench, for reps and sets, before wearing lifting shoes and belt :whistling:


 Fixed


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Fixed


 Sorry, you're quite right.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Still not managed 140kg. 130kg for double but just can't get 140kg.
> 
> The problem is that I won't drop chest to improve shoulders nor vice versa so if I hit one hard, the other has to be lighter.
> 
> I did have a play with the dumbells for the first time in years and did 50kg for 8, no spotter. This was after doing some behind neck presses with 100kg(I rarely do them as I am actually pushing against the wrong groove. Awful).


 still bloody heavy mate I am struggling to push passed 110kg for reps, I don't really do lower rep max stuff, but 140kg is a big number in my opinion.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Denied said:


> I see where you're coming from and agree, no point wearing a pair of lifting shoes for squats and deads but at the same time, you don't want an inch of soft foam under your heals when doing them. On the flip side, running long distance, you need that soft cushion, wouldn't last long running in a pair of olly lifters.


 Yeah sure running you need shoes. I run 10k on my cardio days and bad shoes noticeably make a difference. In fact I ran yesterday outside and two great blisters on my feet today from my shite old trainers.

As for squats leg presses, think back from old school bb , did anyone even mention shoes apart from heal raises. Look closely at Arnie and them lot squatting in the vids. They are all using some old 70s style rubber shoe,

Those highly cushioned ones I can see them being too bouncy but any old trainer with a moderate thickness sole, that gives a good purchase on the ground will do. You certainly don't need to buy lifting shoes. If you think it's affecting the weight significantly then that weight is too heavy. By the fact that people talk about the weight in absolute kg terms is a sign that it's unnecessary. It's your ability to control the weight that's important. A little thin slip of a fellow could well be at higher risk with 60kg than a bigger lad with 200kg

I'm always amazed how when companies start pushing something it soon becomes an essential item, dispite the fact they have been lifting for years with zero issues or even knowledge about it. No one seems to be able to train with the latest air breathable Nike training top.

I remember 10,15 years ago or so every 2nd belled on forums where advocating those blue Kinesio Tapes. I said then it was a fad and many went out of their way to prove the bro science to me. ..... look what happened to that.

I get that people at the elite level, top 2% might need to look at these things but the vast majority of people here don't need to give this much consideration .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> still bloody heavy mate I am struggling to push passed 110kg for reps, I don't really do lower rep max stuff, but 140kg is a big number in my opinion.


 110kg for reps is just as good.

My numbers are as follows;

100kg x 9(can't do 10)

120kg x 4

130kg x 2

i don't think I've ever tried 110kg.

My flat bench press is poor, I just can't do 180kg for a single.

140kg for 7 is hard going, I just can't improve although I perhaps could if I dropped shoulder work.


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

I've been squatting again for 10 weeks having given up on them due to injuries. I use heels (inov8 fastlift) to help remove a chronic injury of my ankle. I shattered it and since then have very poor dorsiflexion despite years of physio. Even then I still squat on a wedge as well. It's the only way I can hit depth (trust me that I stretch regularly but still need heel raising). I couldn't bring myself to squat in public if I didn't hit parallel at least.

Last week I got a new pb of 150*3. I've now switched to a HLM program as adding weight every workout was stalling.

As for dead lifting I do that in socks. Surely squatting in heels is counter productive for this lift?!?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> Look closely at Arnie and them lot squatting in the vids. They are all using some old 70s style rubber shoe,


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lancs_lad said:


> I've been squatting again for 10 weeks having given up on them due to injuries. I use heels (inov8 fastlift) to help remove a chronic injury of my ankle. I shattered it and since then have very poor dorsiflexion despite years of physio. Even then I still squat on a wedge as well. It's the only way I can hit depth (trust me that I stretch regularly but still need heel raising). I couldn't bring myself to squat in public if I didn't hit parallel at least.
> 
> Last week I got a new pb of 150*3. I've now switched to a HLM program as adding weight every workout was stalling.
> 
> As for dead lifting I do that in socks. Surely squatting in heels is counter productive for this lift?!?


 Have you tried training calves first? Could help give extra flexibility in ankles for squats for extra depth. Just be careful on knee placement over the feet.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 110kg for reps is just as good.
> 
> My numbers are as follows;
> 
> ...


 I run at 140kg x 10- 12 bench as I train alone, any heavier and its dangerous, plus I think once your over that the risk of injury increases, pec or bicep tears are no fun nor is 150 kg coming down on you. as I say now I am older 1 rep max doesn't mean so much.

to be honest, you might find your shoulders are strong they hinder your bench I know for a while my bench and my military press were almost the same.

pound for pound I am not particularly strong, it always seems like a lot of weight being shifted but when your 110kg plus its not a huge amount.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> I run at 140kg x 10- 12 bench as I train alone, any heavier and its dangerous, plus I think once your over that the risk of injury increases, pec or bicep tears are no fun nor is 150 kg coming down on you. as I say now I am older 1 rep max doesn't mean so much.
> 
> to be honest, you might find your shoulders are strong they hinder your bench I know for a while my bench and my military press were almost the same.
> 
> pound for pound I am not particularly strong, it always seems like a lot of weight being shifted but when your 110kg plus its not a huge amount.


 Strangely, the weight doesn't scare me, I just can't lift it. 10-12 reps is like a lifetime away for me, my bench press just doesn't improve.

On a good day if I ain't hammered shoulders I'll do 170kg for a double.

Maybe I should drop shoulder work and focus benching.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Strangely, the weight doesn't scare me, I just can't lift it. 10-12 reps is like a lifetime away for me, my bench press just doesn't improve.
> 
> On a good day if I ain't hammered shoulders I'll do 170kg for a double.
> 
> Maybe I should drop shoulder work and focus benching.


 do what you enjoy? I used to hate bench it was my weakest lift now I love it. I hate arm work its so boring so I tend not to bother so much.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> do what you enjoy? I used to hate bench it was my weakest lift now I love it. I hate arm work its so boring so I tend not to bother so much.


 It's strange, I think chest is my least favourite training but it's first session of the training 'week'. I also ain't so keen on training arms, they just fill with blood then it's like my ROM is reduced, triceps ain't so bad but biceps is a nightmare.

Back is just easy to train, just keep pulling whether high or low reps.

Legs, on a good day it's great, on a bad day when something ain't right causing me to struggle to get a good smooth squat, I get so annoyed.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

cba to read the whole thread but is this a function or fashion question ?

if its the former (which it should be) all stars, reebok crossfit lite or oly shoes

if its for fashion and you want a nice squidgy sole to wobble around on whilst squatting then pick whatever you think looks best


----------

